# powerflex 70 data transfer



## ansol (May 14, 2012)

Please i am new here but i do need help. i want to mount a new powerflex 70 that drives a motor but need to transfer the data from already functional one to the new one. all the specification are the same. they are driving the same motor but in a different location. please i will appreciate an assistance on how to go about this. thanks.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Easiest way is by HIM copycat. Copy Powerflex to HIM, put the HIM in the new drive, and copy from HIM to drive. Don't forget to copy the 20-COMM card settings, if you're using one.

The other way is to connect to the drive with Drive Executive. Drive Executive Lite is a free download, but you can only connect by serial cable with the Lite version, which sorta sucks if you otherwise could communicate to the drive easiest with EtherNet/IP.

The third method is to use the Drive Executive that's integrated right in RSLogix 5000.
edit: It just dawned on me that maybe only RSLogix 5000 Professional has the drive executive integration. That's the only version I have.


----------



## ansol (May 14, 2012)

Thank very much Wire Ninja, i do appreciate your kind and prompt respond. but please like i said earlier am a novice to this will be doing it for the first time. i will love to do your 1st suggested option. please kindly put me through on how to copy to HIM and download to the new one from HIM. i can not find the procedure in the user manual kindly assist me with the procedure please, i appreciate.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Described on page B-4 of this manual: http://literature.rockwellautomation.com/idc/groups/literature/documents/um/20a-um001_-en-p.pdf

First do device to HIM, move the HIM to the new drive, then do HIM to device.


----------



## ansol (May 14, 2012)

thanks i appreciate i will get back to you when am done. thanks


----------



## ansol (May 14, 2012)

I want to express my appreciation for the assistance give me on this forum. thanks.


----------



## Introyble (Jul 10, 2010)

ansol said:


> Please i am new here but i do need help. i want to mount a new powerflex 70 that drives a motor but need to transfer the data from already functional one to the new one. all the specification are the same. they are driving the same motor but in a different location. please i will appreciate an assistance on how to go about this. thanks.


Always thought you could save to the announciater...... :whistling2: thats just me I guess.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Introyble said:


> Always thought you could save to the announciater...... :whistling2: thats just me I guess.


You making up new terminology, or just poking fun?


----------



## Introyble (Jul 10, 2010)

mdshunk said:


> you making up new terminology, or just poking fun?


----------

